# Conseil achat ipod touch 4g ?



## Matth59 (8 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'envisage d'acheter un ipod touch 4g blanc. Je me suis renseigné un peu pour voir les principales différences entre l'ipod touch 4g et l'iphone 4. J'ai vu que la mémoire RAM était deux fois moins importante sur l'ipod touch.

Je voudrais savoir si toutes les applications de l'iphone sont compatibles avec l'ipod touch ? ou si certaines ne peuvent pas être exécutées sur l'ipod touch à cause de la différence de RAM.

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !

Cordialement Matth59


----------



## Bluecloud (21 Décembre 2011)

Elles sont à priori toutes compatible.
C'est juste que certaines ne serviront à rien.
L'iphone à un micro que l'ipod touch n'a pas par exemple...

Surtout un ipod touch est un ipod et un iphone un téléphone, c'est totalement différent.


----------



## Flya (24 Décembre 2011)

Euh, il me semble que l'iPod Touch 4G a un micro :mouais:


----------



## Bluecloud (27 Décembre 2011)

Ah peut être!
Ca me semblait évident que non, mais je me trompe peut être.
J'ai pas trop suivi les nouveautés Itouch.

Mais mon idée reste le même.


----------



## Leptiravi (28 Décembre 2011)

Il ne faut pas oublier que l'iPod touch ayant moins de ram, les futures MAJ pour iOS (je pense à iOS 6 xD) et certaines MAJ d'app utiliseront trop de ram et il deviendra plus rapidement incompatible...


----------

